# DO COMPETETIVE BRAWLERS USE ITEMS?!



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok so after many many many arguments recently about this, do real Brawlers use items?

Answer the poll, and add your reasons in a post. 

One more thing; DO NOT ARGUE IN THE THREAD. This is not called, "Let's argue about what makesa a true Brawler" it is a simple question asking what you think.


That is all.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 23, 2009)

They're in the game for a reason so yeah, real Brawlers do.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 23, 2009)

It's just a game it doesn't matter, there's nothing "real" about whether or not you use items.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2009)

I play the game for fun. .


----------



## DashS (Dec 23, 2009)

it doesn't matter and i *hate* when i see people arguing over to use them in a match or not, if brawl was meant to be played without items why is it that they were included in the game?


----------



## John102 (Dec 23, 2009)

Rephrase question pl0x. It should be "Do competitive brawlers use items?" because if you play Brawl you're a real brawler, because you're not fake and you brawl....

this reminds me of the Pizza Hut commercial of the "real people on hidden camera" no *censored.2.0* they're real people I don't see any cardboard cutouts on the commercial.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Rephrase question pl0x. It should be "Do competitive brawlers use items?" because if you play Brawl you're a real brawler, because you're not fake and you brawl....
> 
> this reminds me of the Pizza Hut commercial of the "real people on hidden camera" no *censored.2.0* they're real people I don't see any cardboard cutouts on the commercial.


Ok will do.
By the way I didn't understand a word of what you just said lol.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 23, 2009)

The whole point of a game is to have fun. 
Matches in competitions though, I don't think items should be allowed.


----------



## Conor (Dec 23, 2009)

Like Sam said, they're in the game for a reason.


----------



## John102 (Dec 23, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Like Sam said, they're in the game for a reason.


There's also a "turn all items off" button for a reason. We're also talking about competitive brawl now, this isn't just for fun anymore.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to turn all items on high, gets real fun then.


----------



## John102 (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do that too, it is fun.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a competetive match???
Christ, I hope I never get drawn you lol


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2009)

I like to turn all bomb-related stuff on high. WHEEE RANDOM EXPLOSIONS!


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 23, 2009)

I play for fun


----------



## easpa (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't care to be honest, I just play the game for fun.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

kk, there's some interesting answers here guys.

Keep them coming, I want to hear them all!


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 23, 2009)

Tourney players = Final Destination, Items Off, Fox Only


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tourney players = Final Destination, Items Off, Fox Only


Agree with everything you said apart from Fox 

Lucario ftw.


----------



## iFear (Dec 23, 2009)

When you're competitive, you probably don't want items on, but when you're in a fun-type mood, you could put items on for the lulz.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Dec 23, 2009)

If I'm a tournament or competitively brawling, I don't like items on, but if I'm just brawling for fun, items are fine with me.


----------



## Kirbydlx (Dec 23, 2009)

doesnot matter if people use items


----------



## djman900 (Dec 23, 2009)

No, Using items shows no skill.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> No, Using items shows no skill.


NO ITEMS. FOX ONLY. FINAL DESTINATION.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already beat you to it, bro.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that.


----------



## Horus (Dec 23, 2009)

No, they don't


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone used TIERS ARE 4 QUEERS yet?


----------



## bcb (Dec 23, 2009)

It's NO ITEMS MK ONLY SMASHVILLE in Brawl


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm competitive and I use items.
But really, the term competitive is really subjective.


----------



## Fontana (Dec 23, 2009)

Let's put it this way. If you went to a Brawl Tournament and asked if items would be on, they'll kick you out.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Dec 23, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Let's put it this way. If you went to a Brawl Tournament and asked if items would be on, they'll kick you out.


Was just about to say this...


----------



## JCnator (Dec 23, 2009)

Personally, I think real Brawlers do use items. Some items can be annoying, while other does balance the gameplay without much frustration.
I wouldn't have mastered Brawl if I never used items. I'm wondering why so many people turn all the items off.


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 23, 2009)

competitive brawl has no items. Its not even an arguable question.


----------



## Zex (Dec 23, 2009)

no


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 23, 2009)

I play both competitively and for fun, and I always use items.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I play both competitively and for fun, and I always use items.


Than you don't play competitively. (un)


----------



## Horus (Dec 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I play both competitively and for fun, and I always use items.


Orly, please tell me some of the tournaments you went to?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 23, 2009)

I think that items would make a better tourney, you won't be on a Flat Stage for three minutes against Meta Knight who keeps spamming you.


----------



## Fontana (Dec 23, 2009)

Items are too much about chance and don't require much skill to use them.


----------



## Horus (Dec 23, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I think that items would make a better tourney, you won't be on a Flat Stage for three minutes against Meta Knight who keeps spamming you.


LOL get out.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 23, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I think that items would make a better tourney, you won't be on a Flat Stage for three minutes against Meta Knight who keeps spamming you.


Like I said, the term competitive is subjective. Tournaments are tournaments, with or without items. Adding items or taking it out doesn't take away the definition of a tournament.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, it depends.  I have no items off if I'm trying to main a character or if I play in a tourney.  I put items on when I'm bored because it makes the game a bit more of a challenge.  Normally I have them off though, and to answer the question it doesn't really matter. You could play anyway you want and still be a true brawler to be honest.


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are plenty characters besides MK that can spam you.

This is not a refutable topic. Competitive brawling is not playing with your best buds just for fun. No items is for tournaments and sometimes for money.

Unless otherwise added to be different, tournaments dont use items.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 23, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but Meta Knight is the most popular.
And stupid Pikachu...


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 23, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, yes, Meta Knight.


----------



## Kirbydlx (Dec 23, 2009)

_competive brawlers like me use items_


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 23, 2009)

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> _competive brawlers like me use items_


but youre not a competitive brawler. >_>


----------



## Fontana (Dec 23, 2009)

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> _competive brawlers like me use items_


Competitive brawlers don't use Italics.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There should be an all items on high tourney.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GUYS LETS HAVE A FREE BRAWL WITH ITEMS ON I BROUGHT MY WII-MOTE!


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 23, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant. almost time to sleep. tomorrow?


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 23, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GUYS LETS ENJOY THE GAME IN THE WAY THE PUBLISHERS INTENDED FOR US 


tl;dr
Tourneyfags turn a party game into a competitive grindfest.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who in their right mind use a wiimote on a GC controller compatible game.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He probably never played a GC game.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 23, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HxC Mario Party?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario Party Tourney might actually be fun, it's fun as hell when your playing with others.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would take forever though.
Unless you did a minigame tourney.

But it would be pretty fun.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 23, 2009)

BRAWL IS A SERIOUS GAME FOR SERIOUS GAMERS SUCH AS YOURSELVES


----------



## Horus (Dec 23, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's sarcasm

You people can use whatever you want, we'll play the more fair and less gay way has we prefer skill over spamming smash and throwing bats


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 24, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man! Screw Sakurai, we gotta make a competition out of it! Street Fighter? wats dat ololol


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 24, 2009)

Competitive as in that you want to win and don't just sit on your controller and drool, or as in PROFEESIONAL TOURNEY FINAL DESTINATION?


----------

